# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Тексты песен от Эмили.

## Anna-Emily

А вот это мое творчество. Тексты песен есть, с музыкой небольшие проблемы - она отсутствует пока. Может быть кто-нибудь поможет? 

TILL THE END OF TIME 

I don't care if it's wrong,
No matter what they say about me
Because it feels so real
What's blossoming so deep inside me.

It helps me carry on,
It makes me feel alove and daring,
It makes me change a lot,
I've never been so strong and caring.

Припев: 

You know I'll love you
Till the end of time.
You know you'll always
Be the only one on my mind/
My love will never die...
Please remember it
And I'll remember you
Till the ned of time.

You wasn't meant for me,
I know we'll never be together,
But that won't stop me thought
From loving you now and forever.

Припев: 

You know I'll love you
Till the end of time.
You know you'll always
Be the only one on my mind/
My love will never die...
Please remember it
And I'll remember you
Till the ned of time.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
NOTHING STRONGER AND BIGGER

I love to feel your arms around 
When you hug me dear,
When you pres your warm body to mine.
Love to have you near,

And no one knows the way your heartbeat
Catches the rhythm of mine.
While you k i s s me with your hot lips
I tremble all the time.

Припев: 

There's nothing stronger and bigger,
There's nothing better than love,
And even if it last forever
It never seems to be enough.
And nothing touches you deeper,
And nothing makes you ache more
Cause if just something goes wrong you feel
The pain you've nver felt before.

I never knew that I was able
To love someone like that,
But I've been longing to embrace you
Since the first time we've met.

At those rare moments when you touched me 
I felt like I could fly.
The pure love that rushed into my heart is
That thing that makes one cry.

Припев: 

There's nothing stronger and bigger,
There's nothing better than love,
And even if it last forever
It never seems to be enough.
And nothing touches you deeper,
And nothing makes you ache more
Cause if just something goes wrong you feel
The pain you've nver felt before.

I never knew that I was able
To love someone like that,
But I've been longing to embrace you
Since the first time we've met.

----------


## Лев

*Anna-Emily*,
 Ни разу ещё на английский текст не писал. Зайди сюда: http://www.realmusic.ru/levsha_47/ если понравится, сообщи в личку, тогда нужна будет транскрипция и сюжет

----------

